# TED Talks ESA- Space: Science Beyond Fiction



## Dan Jones (Nov 10, 2015)

Short notice I know, but I found this out through work, and thought this might be of interest to some folks here.

TED are running an event at ESA (the European Space Agency) at their technical headquarters in Noordwijk tomorrow evening - 5:00pm CET.

It will be a combination of scientific talks with neuroscientists, astronauts and chemists, and cultural talks from novelists and comedians - all about space science, so should be a fascinating event. 

There's a free web stream for the event, which you'll see on the home page here - *http://tedx.esa.int/* - I'll be joining as it will be the perfect combination of interesting both personally and professionally for me.


----------



## Jeremy M. Gottwig (Nov 10, 2015)

Sounds excellent.  Thank you for posting.


----------

